# New girl rat



## OlegEqualzName

So, she's all cudly, currently looking around my room, tasting my toes and all. We had to get her from a petshop though, but she seems healthy otherwise. Although lil nervous. Shes white with a brown hoodie which also covers her back. I will try to get a friend for her as soon as I get a second and better cage.I try to get pictures later on. let's see how good poser she is.


----------



## 1a1a

:-D


----------



## EleashaC

Aw! Make sure she's actually a girl before you get her a playmate! The pet stores are almost always wrong about gender, for some reason. Post pictures already!


----------



## OlegEqualzName

Well, I cant. No crap to make one. I do believe she is a girl, lacking testicles, and having nipples.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

OlegEqualzName said:


> Well, I cant. No crap to make one.


To make what? o.o


----------



## OlegEqualzName

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> To make what? o.o


Pictures of course xD Or atleast anything that can be tarnsefferd to PC.


----------



## OlegEqualzName

Aha! Success! Got it, yup... Found that pesky transferring cable... :3 Well, she isn't much of a poser, and likes to sit in the shadows... She will not leave her place from under my hoodie, and if I try to remove the whole hoodie she will attempt to get off my body. I did that 20 minutes direct contact thing for a while. I hoped she would climb up to my head for a shot but she didn't seem intrested in that... :/


----------



## Kinsey

She's a lovely little girl! I want to kiss her nose.


----------



## OlegEqualzName

Thanks. I got her out for a second ride, but this time she crawled into the hat when it was off and used it as a comfy hammock. She didnt wanna get out but I had to go to shoo her out eventually.


----------



## BigBen

She is absolutely adorable! Beware of ratnappers! LOL <evil laugh>


----------



## Kyla_Love

She has such a sweet face!


----------



## meekosan

She really is a sweetie. Is there any way that you can reduce the size of your signature? It's quite large for my screen.


----------



## therathugger

Awww so cute! I want to just pick her u and kiss her on the forehead!


----------



## therathugger

*up


----------



## HunterShy

SO~ cute >.<


----------



## OlegEqualzName

Yeah, I will reduce it. Dangit, I thought manually resizing it in the editing text box would help but...ALSO... I know Im supposed to make a new thread, but for som reason I cant. Neri has a small knuckle sized lump by her throat. I suspect tumor.Normally I would go to the vet, and I am going to. However, a vet who tels me to keep a rat single is probab never good.


----------

